# Post your city's tourism commercials



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

The title is self explanatory... post yours!

Ill start with Toronto:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

*Mexico City!​*


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Not a commercial per say but... www.stockholmthemusical.com


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

*Madrid*


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok well this isnt really Auckland but is a promotional video for *NEW ZEALAND...*

Whe I first watched it, I was completely STUNNED! You should watch it too...esp the first one  :banana:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HI,THIS IS MY COUNTRY PERU LIVE THE LEGEND.


----------



## Rockvegas (Jul 27, 2008)

Queensland Tourism





 
Gold Coast (not my city, but my future home)


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I loved the Queensland and Gold Coast ads they really made me want to go there, Gold Coast is Australia's Ibiza or St Tropez, just glorious place


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok not my country, but the most impressive footage Ive ever seen on urbanity. 

These have got to be seen to be believed, they are utterly otherworldy, 600 year old skyscrapers:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

nice videos


----------



## panpanapple (Sep 22, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan1113 said:


> Not a commercial per say but... www.stockholmthemusical.com



:lol: I love it


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry everybody but we win!

http://www.tourisme-montreal.org/Accueil/


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Most of the stuff here looks like short presentation movies.. not real commercials imo.

Anyway, Istanbul;

Istanbul:Timeless city(the old one)





Istanbul:Love of continents(new one)


----------



## ESMAwar (Feb 5, 2008)

* Brazil*
*City:Belo Horizonte (BH)*






Wiki - Welcome to BH!

Bye!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

*Marrakech
​*





*Agadier*






*Marrakech, Agadier & Fez​*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Venezuela​


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich











Switzerland


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's one for Minneapolis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDfOTLWj5k


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*LEBANON​*





This video got a lot of succes, tell me what you think about it


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

*VALENCIA, Spain*






Valencia "Compás de Luz" (I like the music in it)






Flight over the ancient river (today a 6 km long park crossing the city) and other places in the city and surroundings.


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Johannesburg - South Africa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcO_8H6Qh18


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Pretoria- Tshwane ( South Africa )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvOftPi4Ifo


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Province of Gauteng ( South Africa )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f249m9gFtwE


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Gauteng II ( South Africa )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV6sD7gz93w


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

Pretoria II ( South Africa )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIrJEcPBJ_0


----------

